# Safari : choisir son emplacement téléchargement



## supergrec (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Quand je télécharge des fichiers sur safari il vont directement dans le dossier téléchargement.

En allant dans les préférences j'ai vue que je pouvais choisir l'emplacement.

Ce que je souhaiterai ces de pouvoir choisir directement lors du téléchargement.

Suivant ce que je télécharge je ne veut pas qu'il se trouve au même endroit.

Ex : Video dans le dossier video et image dans le dossier image ( lol logique )

Donc actuellement je suis obligé d'aller cherche mon fichier dans le dossier téléchargement et le déposé dans le dossier de mon choix.

Merci à vous


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2011)

Salut
Clic droit sur le lien et télécharger le fichier sous.







En cherchant un peu tu serais surement tombé sur ce fil bien plus rapidement qu'en te contentant d'attendre une réponse.


----------



## supergrec (9 Juin 2011)

Merci mais le problème ce que j'ai ça : 





Quand je clique sur télécharger la video, ça va automatiquement dans le dossier téléchargement et ne me propose pas le choix du dossier.


----------

